# Wheal Peevor - APril 2019



## jhluxton (Apr 28, 2019)

A couple of weeks ago I paid a visit to Wheal Peevor - the first once since 1990 and my first since the site was conserved as part of the Mineral Tramways Project. 

What is clear is that there is quite a lot of overgrowth - in particular gorse - which whilst in bloom and adding a splash of colour is smothering some of the remains! 

Sir Frederick's Shaft appears to be home to a colony of feral and wood pigeons as well as doves evidenced from their coming and going through the grating and the quite loud cooing emanating from its depths! 




View through the entrance to the former boiler house to the steps leading into Sir Frederick's Shaft pumping engine house:








Interior of the pumping engine house showing the remains of the fixings on the bob wall for the Cornish beam pumping engine.




View through the plug door in the pumping engine house to the grated Sir Frederick's Shaft




The Whim (winding) engine house




Sir Frederick's Shaft pumping engine house viewed from the whim engine house




Stamps engine house viewed from near Sir Frederick's Shaft




View towards the three engine houses from the arsenic processing works, which are steadily being covered by gorse.




Arsenic stack and remains of a calciner




The thee engine houses stamps engine house (left) pumping (centre)and winding (right)




Stamps engine house with the foundations of the Californian Stamps which replaced a set of Cornish Stamps at the same location:

For a full gallery of images click here:
https://www.jhluxton.com/Industrial-Archaeology/Mines-of-Devon-Cornwall/Wheal-Peevor/



For a gallery of images taken around 1990 showing the site in pre conserved condition please click here:
https://www.jhluxton.com/The-35mm-Film-Archive/Mines-of-Cornwall-and-Devon/Wheal-Peevor-Cornwall/

Enjoy

John


----------

